# Titanium Ti01 wire 26/24g



## whatalotigot (17/7/15)

Hey guys,

Really looking to find some titanium wire. ti01 in lower gauge sizes 24/26/28 if possible locally.

If no one has stock i rate it would be best to get this in as it seems the future of temp sense and health vaping would be with Titanium.


----------



## drew (17/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Really looking to find some titanium wire. ti01 in lower gauge sizes 24/26/28 if possible locally.
> 
> If no one has stock i rate it would be best to get this in as it seems the future of temp sense and health vaping would be with Titanium.



I was under the impression that titanium would be the "healthiest" option but after reading these a bit earlier today I'm not so sure anymore. It seems it will be safe to use on a TC mod, but I'm unsure of what the benefits over Ni200 are...

http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/titanium_wires_for_vaping
http://www.stealthvape.co.uk/titanium_wire_update


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

In those articles he was using "shelf titanium" - you do get special titanium made for vapers, and it is designed to "pop" before it exceeds oxidation temperatures.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## drew (17/7/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> In those articles he was using "shelf titanium" - you do get special titanium made for vapers, and it is designed to "pop" before it exceeds oxidation temperatures.



Thanks @SamuraiTheVapor. I assume it's some type of alloy, does it have a name or grade we can identify it by?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

@drew


Spoiler: Click on me!



Sweet Spot Vapors Ti Wire is a revolutionary new vaping product. Ti wire is a temperature regulated resistance wire. This allows for UN-paralleled consistency and safety. Our positive temperature coefficient is suitable for BOTH mechanical devices, as well as regulated devices. Our Titanium will work with VV, VW and "Temperature Protected" devices. Since the calibration scale for Ni200 is very loose to begin with (not all Ni wire has the same tempco) the calibration discrepancy between "Ni200" and our specific Titanium wire should be negligible.

Our Titanium is NOT off the shelf metal. We have invested over one year of research and development, to solve the problems associated with "off the shelf" Titanium resistance wire. You will not find any other product like Ti wire on the market. It is specifically designed, from the ground up, for vaping and represents a first and only category, for "vape specific" Titanium.

Ti wire raises in resistance once it's optimum temperature is reached. This keeps your vapor cool and consistent, from the beginning of your hit to the end. Since the wire starts at a lower resistance, it comes up to temperature very quickly, until it's optimum is reached. Then the resistance climbs according to the amount of power that is put into the wire. This reduces the strain on your battery, while offering complete control of the heat inside of your atomizer. 

Ti wire is made from a custom metallurgical process, that was developed with our foundry and drawing facility. Ti wire contains NO chromium, nickel, and trace iron is certified at 0.08%!!! The wire is made from certified medical grade titanium and undergoes a proprietary magnetic alignment process and vacuum annealing. This removes unwanted oxygen (plus surface impurities) and allows for the most consistent heating possible. Ti wire will NOT form any harmful chromium, nickel or iron oxides, and therefore the flavor of your liquid remains completely pure. 

Ti wire also acts as a fuse. When the MAX temperature is exceeded Ti wire will "fail". This is by design, and will keep your battery safe. 

*WARNING : DO NOT DRY BURN Ti wire*.....the wire is designed to fail above it's max temperature....dry burning is NOT necessary to form tight coils. You can apply low heat to crimp your coils (micro) through "pulsing" your mod, or using a low temperature torch. However we generally recommend "spaced" coils to allow for maximum flavor and heat dispersion. To clean your coils, it is not necessary to dry burn (wire will turn white when it has failed)...simply brush the coils off under warm water, and they will be as good as new.

The difference between 0.4mm and 0.5mm wire is the SPEED of which temp regulation occurs....neither one should be looked upon as a "gauge". It's not possible to compare to Kanthal or other similar wire, due to the way in which the wire responds to power input. Essentially 0.4mm Ti wire regulates temperature FASTER than 0.5mm, so it's ideal for VV/VW mods or tank builds....it will provide a slightly cooler vape, as the temp regulation occurs more rapidly. Ti wire 0.5mm has a slower ramp towards temperature regulation, so will build up slightly more heat in an atomizer. We recommend it for drippers with large amounts of air flow.

Ti wire 0.4mm starting (nominal) resistance is 1.2 ohms per foot...and 0.5mm starting (nominal) resistance is 0.78 ohms per foot. The resistance will climb according to power put into the wire. We recommend starting with one to two extra wraps per coil, compared to 24ga. Kanthal A-1. Since Ti wire is a completely new type of resistance wire, we recommend experimenting with different types of builds. You should not approach it in terms of "gauge" or "resistance at rest". The resistance is dynamic.....for example if you build to 0.4 ohm, and apply 30 watts of power...0.4mm Ti wire will climb to approx. 0.5 ohm in a 1-2 second "drag".


----------



## drew (17/7/15)

After the G-Plat welding wire incident, I'm very skeptical about "special wire".

_"Ti wire will NOT form any harmful chromium, nickel or iron oxides" _*No mention of titanium dioxide though?*

_"Ti wire also acts as a fuse. When the MAX temperature is exceeded Ti wire will "fail". This is by design, and will keep your battery safe." _*Don't see a specification of what MAX temperature is, without that info unable to tell whether oxidisation occurs before the pop.
*
That being said I might still give it a go as I don't plan to vape at 600°C+ which is, as far as I can see, when the nasties come out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/7/15)

I think the Sweet Spot Ti is a gimmick. All good Ti gets the white (they call it "pop") beyond a certain temperature. Just get Ti grade one, and do not pulse or flame it heavily - blue and gold colouring is your friend - as soon as it gets white, you have gone too far. In any case, that is my understanding from reading up at ECF. Most there use the wire from www.Zivipf.de. Some new wire coming out though. They do not have stock of 26 g, which seems to be the most popular.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (17/7/15)

Reason why I ask for this wire, 

Most of the herb or dab vapes (used to vape THC) they use titanium because it lasts longer and they generally do not exceed 140 degrees C. so the titanium really never gets upto popping temp.. They use a very low wattage and very slow ramp up. and they stand by the titanium for its health benefits. (I really couldnt care, its all just speculation anyways, they just like to feel safer and yet drinking a monster energy at the same time. ) 

I do not really like the taste of nickel to be honest. A wierd cold/wet taste to it. And im hoping titanium will give a more clean taste to a juice, esp at lower temp.. But will still give it a go with some coil porn on temp sense. 

as far as the gases emitted at high temp im not really concerned. But knowing that the ti01 wire will fail at a temp before they are emitted is also a bonus. even if I have to keep rebuilding. 

Im just wanting to try it out on my mod that now uses ti01 as a selection and also see how it tastes, vapes, and how that popping accually works. Also to see how long they really last for.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (17/7/15)

If you do decide to order some, please let me know.


----------



## vaporize.co.za (26/7/15)

We have *Nickel wire *in stock if you want to try it .. 28/30/32 gauge 
http://vaporize.co.za/?s=nickel+awg&post_type=product


----------



## vaporize.co.za (26/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> I do not really like the taste of nickel to be honest. A wierd cold/wet taste to it. And im hoping titanium will give a more clean taste to a juice, esp at lower temp.. But will still give it a go with some coil porn on temp sense.



Sorry only read the whole thread after I replied ... ignore my last post ..


----------

